

Mac to hot metal press  - dsr_
http://www.shadycharacters.co.uk/2012/06/shiny-characters/

======
lightopia
Possibly terribly inefficient but a hot cauldron of awesome! Beside the name
"Mactronic" I think the customized activation unit that replaces the paper
tape is amazing.

